# Goat not pregnant but utters huge!



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

I have a female goat who is not pregnant but her utters are huge! I have no clue what to do with her. They get big then one side goes down and the other stays big? Any suggestions? The vet says milk her. Well tried that and I have no success cause I'm horrible at it. ;(


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

you have to milk her. it could be a precocious udder or she could have an infection in there. keep trying. you'll get better at milking the more you try. just remember that it's good for her to have whatever is in there milked out.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Do you have anyone near you that can show you how to milk? I had a friend in the same situation and she just didn't know how...after I showed her it was easy (she had a super easy milker) Don't know if I can explain it or not.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

watch some youtube videos if you can't find anyone. but your doe absolutely needs to be milked out. it's like if you had a cold, and your nose was all stuffed up with ickies that needed to come out, but for some reason you couldn't blow your nose. well, she can't force whatever is in her udder to come out, so you have to help.

I know it's scary, but you can do it!


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

I looked up how to do it. I tried. I squeezed like it says and and nothing! My husband tried also. Nothing comes out. The utter is so big that there's nothing to grab on to. The other side is empty. When you grab her she yells at you. She doesn't want you touching her at all. She isn't in pain she would yell if she was. There's also a small tear on her utter that I put some bacitracin on. The utter is tight would massaging it help?


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Not many people around here own goats. And calling the vet he charges 70 dollars a house call just to come out here! I love my vet but he comes out once a year to check goats and shots and it costs a fortune! I wish I could give shots myself But I really don't know how to do that.. lol.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

If she has a lopsided udder, than she might have mastitis. Can you post a picture or 2 for us?

This link lists symptoms and treatment for mastitis:
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/mastitis.htm

Edit: Video on how to milk a goat by hand:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Has she ever kidded? Is there new babies on the ground at your place? 

She could be self suckling to make the one side go down. how old is she?


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

You can do something called Reverse Pressure Softening. My mom is a lactation consultant (for humans) and she has moms who have way to much milk do this before they pump or nurse their baby. I've used it on goats before! You do a 'Flower Petal Hold'.

Take your thumb, pointer, middle and ring finger and shape them into circle and let the teat go into the 'circle' of your fingers. Push the teat back into the udder and hold it there for 30-45 seconds. Then let it back down and milk her quickly. 

If her teats are very small, you can use you can use only three fingers to milk. Clamping the base of the teat closed with your thumb and pointer finger, and then kind of rolling down with your middle finger.

If this isn't clear, tell me and I'll try to explain it better.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

when massaging, does the udder feel smooth or lumpy? 
If this was JUST a precocious udder..getting her bred asap will help her build a real udder...but my concern is that you can get anything out of it...milking a little to see what is in there is necessary to see if its clean milk of infected milk...
I would try a warm compress on the udder and massage with peppermint Ess. oil mixed with a little cooking oil or balm..I prefer to use Coconut oil...massage the udder , milk, knead, massage, milk...keep trying to get even a small amount to see whats in there...so we will know how to proceed from there

If its clean milk...I would stop milking..since it is lopsided, you dont want to cause her to always be lopsided...then get her bred ASAP so she can build a real udder

If the fluid is infected, yellow, lumpy or has a bad odor...then assume infection...milk it out totally and treat with Today Mastisis treatment...


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

I will try and get pictures on here so you can see. No baby's around. I own 3 males and three females. All males are fixed. My newest one is sassy. But feb she will be a year old. When I brought her home brownie girl. (The goat with big utter) was banging her food tongue out looking like she was in heat. Wouldn't leave sassy alone. I'm gonna go look at the videos now and see what I can do. Thank you all so much for your help!!!!


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

She is 7 years old


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

warm compresses and massage will help.

Make sure her teat plugs are out of her orifice, it won't allow milk to come out, if you simply try to squeeze the teat. The very tip where the orifice is, there is a wax like plug there. With clean hands you can lightly scrap the end with your finger or fingernail( very gently) do not scrap it raw and keep squeezing gently, to get it started. 
Here are a couple of good video's to teach you how to milk









She needs to be milked, she may have or get mastitis, being super tight, which if you don't know how to milk, will be a nightmare to have to infuse the teat too.

If you can't milk her yourself, get a vet or another knowledgeable goat breeder. Just make her comfortable at least and test her milk for mastitis to be safe.
There is a conflict whether to milk precocious udder's but, if she is splitting from being to big, she needs pressure released. Keep her in a clean area.

Does she share a fence with any bucks at all, if so, she may of been bred.

Here are a couple of links that may give more incite.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/precocious-udder-106021/

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/sophies-precocious-udder-130797/


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

My friend's doe had a precocious udder. She milked her out for the first year before breeding her with no ill effects.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

the only risk about milking a PU is if its lop sided...it creates a perminiant lop sided udder..If both sides are even and there is good milk in there...no reason not to milk her., some can get a few season of milking before ever breeding, .But I agree with Pam if she is tight, she needs relief..so milking a little out to keep her comfy is needed...and with her being 7 years old, I would suspect infection..


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

The one side is almost empty. The other side is full I will take all your advice and video advice and work on this. She is not a cooperative goat by no means. Just cutting her hoofs is a nightmare. But I will keep trying. Thank you all so much!


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

No chance of her being pregnant. My males are fixed


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Tie her up snug and one back leg, the side you will be working on. It helps to hold her still, with less fight. Good luck.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Well all I tried my best. She screamed like I was killing her. Made me cry. ;(. The worst sound I ever heard is a goat being upset!! I'm 51 years old ya think i would know how to milk a goat!!! I have no choice. Calling vet today.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You tried. That is truly what counts. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im sorry...it is hard when you feel like you cant help them!...But you are trying, dont be hard on yourself...when I first started milking, took me at least an hour to milk one Goat...man my hands hurt lol..I got more milk on me and the table then the bucket..I felt like I smelled of sour milk for weeks...and by the time I got the hang of it...she went dry lol....Hopfully the vet will be able to check for infection and have her on her way to being well....

best wishes


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Don't be hard on yourself, we all had difficulty at first, I know I am one of them, my DH taught me, took quite a while until I got the hang of it.

You tried, give yourself credit there.

She may be screaming because she is in pain from being overly tight and has a split udder. Does get really jumpy and let you know when it hurts.

Let us know what the vet says. If the vet can give you some tips on how to milk her, that would help a lot.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Ok vet came. She has mastitis. He gave her antibiotic and cleaned her utters and massaged them etc. He said to squeeze her utters like you were squeezing your toothpaste. I don't know about you all but that's not how I get my tooth paste out lol. He tried so hard to teach me to milk on my other girl. It's useless. I just can't do it. ;(.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Oh and she yelled so loud it was awful. She's resting now


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Glad you have it figured out and she is on the mend now


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

sassy said:


> Ok vet came. She has mastitis. He gave her antibiotic and cleaned her utters and massaged them etc. He said to squeeze her utters like you were squeezing your toothpaste. I don't know about you all but that's not how I get my tooth paste out lol. He tried so hard to teach me to milk on my other girl. It's useless. I just can't do it. ;(.


Yeah...not what I would have used as an example. Lol. Glad it's figured out and she'll be on the mend


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Glad you had the vet out..poor gal..she will feel better soon...

Try milking your thumb to help tone your hand for the job and pactice ...If you are right handed...the left thumb acts as a "Teat" :shocked:
Put your right thumb on the outside of the "teat" and fingers on the inside..use your thumb to hold firm on the "teat" 
your finger will motion up the teat then press gently and push the "pretend" milk down ward in a stroke ...repeat. Keep practicing..you will get it, I promise..!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here is a great video too, quick an dsimple instructions..


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

I will practice. I have to figure this out!!!!









This is my crew all sun bathing!!! My newest little one is sassy. She's in the middle.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

What about using a rubber glove with a hole in the tip of the finger to practice? Teats aren't that elastic but the technique should still work.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great info given.

Takes practice, breath in and out and try to relax, you can do this.

Watch the video's they all will help with the proper technique. With time, it will happen and you will say to yourself, "That was easy"

Toothpaste I agree, not a good example, LOL

Thought about the glove thing as well, might work, but will leak.
When it gets to where you are getting a good stream, it may get the point across on how to do it.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

My vet is a lunatic lol. But he's so good to my crew. I notice that milking a goat and a cow are not the same. Very different. Trying the glove technique. The hardest part is pinching off the top and getting milk out at the same time


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I learned the technique by milking cows... its pretty much the same except for teat size and time. Lol. Pretty pic of all your girls.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank you. Three are girls three are boys. Big white one and two gray ones are my boys. Cupcake dinky and boots. Three girls are brownie girl Clarissa and sassy. . I love them to pieces!!!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I had to go try my method lol it totally works!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

cute goaties you have there. glad the vet could come out and help you. keep up the great work. don't worry! you'll get the hang of milking soon!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

nice looking group : )


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

sassy said:


> My vet is a lunatic lol. But he's so good to my crew. I notice that milking a goat and a cow are not the same. Very different. Trying the glove technique. The hardest part is pinching off the top and getting milk out at the same time


 Milking technique is basically the same.

When you gently pinch off the top area of the teat, with your index finger and thumb, cup those fingers around the teat, trapping the milk in the teat, with the remaining 3 fingers, squeeze gently the teat.Milk should start squirting in a stream. Then repeat, gently pinch, then squeeze with your other 3 fingers.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

So you actually pinch the top and only move the three fingers and keep squeezing? How tight do you squeeze the top? And you don't pull it down you just squeeze?


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> cute goaties you have there. glad the vet could come out and help you. keep up the great work. don't worry! you'll get the hang of milking soon!


. Thank you. They are my buddies. Seems everyone on these forums have so many goats. I have all I can do keeping these 6 happy and healthy ;-)


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yep just squeeze hard enough to close off so milk is forced down into the teat. When you squeeze you need to kinda roll down so you squeeze...thumb and forefinger, then middle finger, then ring finger and finally pinky. No pulling...only squeezing.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Tight enough that no milk can go back up into the udder. I release the other fingers after I squeeze the teat, but only open the top ones enough for it to refill.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Lol. Between all of us we might get her the info she needs to learn how to milk!!


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

kccjer said:


> Lol. Between all of us we might get her the info she needs to learn how to milk!!


. Lmao. That is very true. I'm definitely not a milker!! Male goats so much easier!! Nothing to squeeze on them. Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice, are you seeing the method now? I know when I began. I was very frustrated with it and almost gave up. 
The moment when my husband told me about having to trap the milk down in the teat, with index and forefinger at the top area, worked like a charm, in which I was not doing for a long period of time. I was simply squeezing, which isn't the proper way. The key to milking successfully is trapping it. 
Never squeeze hard or be rough and as mentioned, do not yank or pull the teats. Use your best judgment, on how much squeeze, start out by lightly squeezing the rest of the 3 fingers, middle finger to pinky all in order. Release top of teat, repeat when the milk stops flowing. 
If it comes out easy with a really light squeeze, that is all you have to do.

We will teach you yet, :hi5::hug:I wish I was there, but unfortunately, I am not, but, this is the next best thing.

I know you can do it, put faith in yourself. :thumbup:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

you will get it. It just takes faith and practice and you will have it.

I am so glad that the vet came out and is treating her. Mastitis can be a horrible thing. Are you massaging her several time a day when you are "milking her?", If you use like Peppermint oil , to massage her it really helps. Give her a littel treat so she is not so worried about being milked. 

Do you have any of the TODAY or TOMORROW? That is great to insert in the teat after it is milked out to help.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I myself have only milked for one season. I have a ff this season that I am NOT looking forward to breaking in....
Fortunately I have a seasoned doe that was able to "teach" me 
My advice is try to follow the advice on here and realize you are not alone...it takes patience and time to learn how to milk...but you CAN do it :hug:


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

I am massaging her. She truly hates every moment of you touching her! Still working ion every method I have learned here. So far nothing... But I'm gonna keep trying She is not happy at all. ;(.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Mastitis will hurt A LOT. I would use peppermint oil as well


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

I noticed that. She is like holding down a bucking steer!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Keep trying.

Are you getting any milk out at all with the mastitis Doe and are you still treating her? 
With today or tomorrow?
She needs milked out and given treatment daily, until well. If you are not getting anything out, if you are not doing it right, that isn't good for her if she is still full.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm still treating her with the antibiotic. No a drop of milk!!! Frustrating!!! He said that eventually the milk would disapate? The one side


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

The one side is so much smaller then the other side. She just yells when you squeeze the tear. She is eating drinking etc. Until I touch her. Then she's so upset.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If the one side is huge, it will probably not all dissipate. Sounds like her udder needs a lot of massaging.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you aren't getting anything out, someone with experience needs to help you. It is important the stuff is milked out for treatment to have any effect. 
Even if it is a little each day and that is all that can be milked out. 
Did the vet get out anything when they milked her, if so, was it thick or?


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

No. Nothing came out at all. He said just like you guys have said keep trying. There's no one around here that milks goats that I know. . I'm kind of in this alone. But I'll keep doing the best I can. That's all I can do


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OK, try to slide the index finger and thumb gently downward on the teat,like stripping, start from the top area, then work your way downward, pinching lightly as you go down the teat with your fingers. This may help to dislodge what may be blocking the milk flow, it may be too stringy or thick clumpy to come out. Don't be to rough on it, don't squeeze to hard, it is kinda like gentlely pulling downward, working your two fingers down the teat going from top to the bottom of it, it may strip out the blockage, if that is the case. Repeat and keep at it for a while, you may get a thick piece to come out, that is what blocks the flow. Mastitis is difficult for a beginner, it is hard to milk them, in a steady stream, if it is stringy or clumpy thick.
Keep at it, very important.

Massage and put warm compresses on her udder.
How does her udder feel? Hard, hot, reddened?

Here are a few links that may help
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/help-doe-mastitis-151710/
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f1...r-milked-before-could-use-help-please-148147/
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/congested-udder-question-155020/
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/hard-udder-154510/

I wonder if a teacher at the school FFA or 4 H would be able to have someone help you. Do you know any kids in it?

Didn't you have a vet milk her the first time? If they did how was it coming out, was it thick or more milky with blood ect.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Mastitis hurts like the dickens (I had it twice. Awfully painful). A full, tight udder hurts like the dickens. Trying to milk out a full mastitic udder hurts worse than the dickens. She is hurting but all that gunk needs to come out for her to heal. She probably has scar tissue in there now also.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, it is very painful, but needs to be done.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

The vet did get milk out the last time he was here. It was clear milky looking. He didn't get much out on the one side the one that's huge. She now has a small tear on her utter from it being so low I think she got caught up on something. Hot and hard the year very small the utter huge. I'm gonna try and get her pic on here. Tomm so you can see what I mean. It's hard to describe


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hot and hard it is still very bad.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Can she die from this?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I just did a search and it said it can become gangrene and cause death...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

http://www.critters360.com/index.php/mastitis-in-goats-causes-and-treatment-20806/


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

This is how you milk out a mare with mastitis. I am sure it will work for a goat as well. Get a dosing syringe, one of the big syringes, I think they are 60 CC or something like that. Take the plunger out, cut the whole front off, so that you can put the plunger back in, where the tip area once was. Put the teat in the side where the finger holders are, then gently pull back on the plunger to suck out the bad milk/pus that way.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How is your doe Sassy ? I wish I was closer too , I would love to help you ! You will get the hang of this , don't worry. But unfortunately your doe needs this to me done immediately. Are there any kids near you that participate in 4H programs ? Maybe contact your feed store and se if they know of anyone who has goats that may be able to help you .
Good luck and keep trying , have faith , you can do this :hug:


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

I read the article. ;(. This is scarey now. I didn't realize it was that bad. I'm gonna keep trying. Sassy isn't a year old till feb. And my other one Clarissa is ok too. It's just brownie girl ;(. She wasn't from the same lady I got my other goats from. I am gonna call my humane society. Maybe they know someone who can help. Thank you all again. I will let you know what happens


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i know this situation sucks and I bet you're feeling really alone when you're out in the barn. but keep trying! you can do this! she will scream and kick, but know that it's good for her to be milked out.

another way I read is good for beginners is to use both hands to milk out the one teat. have one hand (doesn't matter which one) close the top of the teat (part that's closest to her body). then use the other hand to squeeze the liquid down and out. 

keep trying. you can do this!


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

Perhaps you can give your location and there is someone on this site who can come help? I know I would if you lived close to me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am praying you find someone to help you. especially if you are getting nothing out and her udder is hot and painful.
I wish I could be there like others want to, to help you through this.









Keep us updated.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

We are here for you :hug: Good idea trying to find someone to help....


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

I found a lady up the road who's had goats. I didn't know she did. She said she will try and get here this weekend. So hopefully help has arrived!!! It's so cold out. And brownie wants no part of being touched! Tonight's 12 degrees. Does anyone put heat lamps or anything in their barns? I just put a ton more hay in there I hope they are warm enough!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Glad you found someone! But I would continue trying to milk it out...

They should be ok...mine are loving the 1 degree they are working towards tonight


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank you nygoat. I hope she comes over soon. I will keep trying cause she looks like she losing weight too. I really worry about the cold cause they don't seem to have as thick hair as they did last year.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Yes, I would still try to milk her out.... the sooner you do, the sooner she can begin recovering.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Google a DIY goat hand miller. Maybe you can make one and that will help. Are you getting the wax plug out before you try and milk. Hot water compresses will help, as will massages and peppermint oil. Good luck :hug:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

glad you found someone. but the weekend is still quite a ways away. if I were you, i'd keep trying to milk her. good luck!


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

I will. Thank you for all your help


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

So glad you found someone who can help. When she comes over, have her show you on YOUR finger what you should be doing. Once you actually FEEL how you're suppose to be squeezing it will make a lot more sense....that's what I did for my friend and as soon as I did that the light bulb went off and she went right over to her goat and milked. I'm picturing you doing the same little "happy dance" she did! hehe The goats should be ok in the cold weather as long as they have a good deep bedding. Good luck and please keep us updated!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Why not try a warm water dip for each teat to loosen the plug ?
Its less evasive for her and once you accomplish that , it "might" make it easier to milk her…..or not…..just throwing ideas out there.
Poor baby  Hope you can get someone quickly to help you .
I mentioned the dip cause you may not have to fight her and it may feel good to her and she won't fight you was much….good luck


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Brownie is so hard to hold still She's not a friendly goat. She's a loner and doesn't want human contact. She wasn't mine so she was raised differently then I raise them. I don't wanna put water on her it's freezing here and she's always cold. But I will try the two handed squeeze. That might work.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Do you have a milking stand? And if you use warm water and wipe if off it will not freeze. That's how I was cleaning my girls' udders while it was about 10 degrees out. They're fine. You really need to get her milked out, so keep trying :hug:


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

No. I did see a milking stand somewhere on the Internet when I was trying to figure out if my boy is angora But I lost the site. Does anyone have a picture of there stand. And I'll just make it from the picture? I feel awful when she screams. I can handle anything but I can't stand hearing a goat scream. It breaks my heart


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I'm sorry this is hard for you. :hug:

There's tons of pictures of stands on google images... It's hard to pick one, there's so many good designs, maybe just pick the one you like most?

https://www.google.com/search?q=goa...AWL7YCYCQ&sqi=2&ved=0CEoQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=638

Pretty sure you can google milking stand plans and come up with something as well. That's how I found a plan for ours, but I don't have it anymore so I don't know where to find it.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I will get pictures of mine in a little bit. It's nearly impossible to milk a fussy goat without a stand. Then you can also use the stand for nail trims, clipping, etc etc. 

I know, it is SO hard to hear them when they are in pain like that. But the sooner you get her milked out, the sooner she will get better.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I would get a picture of ours, but it's getting rickety and old; I'm hoping to build (well, get my dad and brother to build d: ) a couple of new ones soon, or before kidding season anyway. 

It's basically like this one: 
Sorry for the quality, I just did a quick google search..


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

We used these plans:
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/milkstand.html

We were able to just use lumber we had laying around, so it didn't cost us anything. I we had had to buy the materials, it would have probably been only $30.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I used the fiasco one...only change I would make is to use 4x4 legs....keep it steadier with a jumpy doe.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I know it's hard. I dont' have a stand. when I need to do something to my goats, I just tie them to a chain link fence. mine has collars on so i'll clip their collar to the fence, and then body block the rest of them. if you need to tie up a leg, it would be easy to do.

if you're looking to make a milk stand, Fiasco Farm has detailed instructions.
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/milkstand.html


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you have someone coming out. I hope she comes out sooner. I agree, she needs help now and cannot wait. If you are not getting anything out that is not good, even with today or tomorrow treatments, is not doing much good, the mastitis needs to come out.  You are infusing her teat right?

I know it is terrible that it hurts her. But, this is life and death situation or a matter of saving her udder. Mastitis is so unforgiving, it doesn't take long to destroy the goat. She will be in pain the longer nothing comes out. It must of thickened up and needs warm compresses and massaging a lot, along with trying to milk out something.
I know the vet treated her the 1st time, but if you have no other alternative I really recommend taking her to the vet and having them treat her until healed. It may be getting to the point of no return if she does not get this help right away. I hate being this pushy but, I am very concerned for her, she is a nice Doe and I'd like for her not hurting anymore just like you. We need to make pain unfortunately, to get the pain to subside and stop. The only way for this to happen is to get her milked out and treat her until healed. This is a daily thing. 2 x a day should be done with her for a while, because she sounds pretty bad.  Prayers sent. 

If you have to tie her up snug and also tie her back leg up, the same side you are working from, it helps if you are alone.

Be aware that mastitis may be contagious to other goats in milk, if the bacteria gets into the teat orifice, it can causing mastitis. Be very careful and clean. always if you have to milk a goat without mastitis, have clean hands, wash her teat with warm iodine/water on the teat(s) make it a light tea color, do this before and after milking, then dry her off with clean towel when finished milking. It won't freeze. Always milk goats without mastitis first, if you have that situation, before you mess with a mastitis infected goat, be careful.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank you all so much. I'm gonna see if my son can help me build it. Looks pretty easy. But how do you stop them from falling off.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We posted at the same time, LOL


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Put one side against a wall...you on the other


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Could your son help you hold her so you can treat her ?


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

He is 26 and also hates hearing her yell. She's ok till ya touch her. When I clip there hoofs it's like holding down bulls ya think I was killing them. Lol Im just gonna keep my eye on her until the weekend. And massage when I can.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Let her scream and yell. It's going to hurt, but you NEED to get this done ASAP. You will NOT be able to wait till this weekend. I'm sorry if I sound rude or pushy, but this is life and death for her and you HAVE to treat this.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I know how hard it can be ,sassy, to deal with this...but I agree....I would NOT wait, if you do, it could be the end of her 

I wish I were there to help!!


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

I will keep trying. ;( I don't think your pushy at all. Your just trying to help. It doesn't look as big as it did. I wish I could get her picture on here but I am 
Fighting a snow storm right now. And that's winning. She's been like this for a long while so I think she will be ok till the weekend and I'll keep doing the best I can.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying you are right.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Me too. Will let you know. She's eating drinking. Peeing. Pooping normal. And otherwise ok. So I hope I'm right too. ;(


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Well keep trying at least a couple of times a day. I personally think the weekend may be too late, but she's your goat and you're there looking at her. So I hope you're right too.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Will do. Thank you


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Keep us updated :hug:


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

In this scenario I really recommend vitamins A, D & E paired with MultiMin. I also would strongly urge to give her some Dexamethasone.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sassy , how is your doe doing ? Were you able to get help milking her out and treating her ?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Yes, we are anxious to know how she is.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm praying she is doing OK . Poor baby


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes we are.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How are you and your doe holding up?


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Her utter seems to be getting softer since I've been massaging it. No milk thou. And I'm hoping the lady shows up. I tried every milking method there is on here but nothing. She has a cut now on her utter I think my males hurt her. I'm nursing that with bacitracin ;(


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

I think ypu really have to be cut out to milk a goat ;( The teat is so small it's hard to grasp


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

It depends on the goat. A good dairy good has nice fistful teats.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Hers are very small. The utter is large. I've never used her for milking My other doe doesn't have utters hardly at all.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Have you looked into making a DIY hand miller for her? They work really well for does who have small teats.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

sassy said:


> Hers are very small. The utter is large. I've never used her for milking My other doe doesn't have utters hardly at all.


I believe the mammary system as a whole is generally referred to as the "udder".  The teats would be what you milk....  I think it's cool that goats have two teats; like they were made to be milked by two hands. Unlike cows, with their four.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

I will look into that scottyhorse. Thanks...


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Checked her again this morning. Her cut is healing thank goodness.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hopefully the lady will come out soon. Have you contacted her at all after you first talked to her?


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Update; She came to see her. She said not as bad as it looks She milked her. Only got a small amount out of her. Very clear looking stuff like watered down milk. Yuk! My doe yelled I cried. ;(. She said massaging is good and I was doing a good job. She tried to teach me but to no avail. I just can't do it. ;(. She said she will come over again. Keep massaging her. . Thank you all for caring!!!!


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

LUBRICATION!!

Vaseline, vegetable oil, butter, hand cream, anything ... if you can't milk via the squeeze method, lubricate and try slipping (dragging) your fingers down the teat while pinching. Or hold against your fingers and stroke down against them with the thumb.

Stripping (dragging your fingers down the teat) is really bad for a goats udder, never do it if you're milking regular, but at this stage I'd say whatever you can do to get more milk (sorry make that 'gunk') out go for it.

If she reckons its not as bad as it looks thats great ... but you still need to get that gunk out to help her. Mastitis can cause lasting damage to an udder even after its gone.

Keep an eye on her if she starts looking at all sick/slow in herself, particularly with a cut on it.

Its a risk for what they call here "Black Mastitis" which is really bad news, I've lost a cow to it ... on home autopsy she had black gangrene running from the udder right through the muscles up almost to her back. That cow was regularly milked by her calf, it was just a tiny scratch on one teat that let the bacteria in, so it can get serious very quickly.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

I will watch her closely. That sounds awful . So far she's good (thank goodness). She is eating etc. I using utter cream. And bacitracin for the cut. I've lost two goats. One to pnemonia. And one to we think he got in garage ate rat poison ;( Lesson learned there. Never ever use poisoning ;(


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Barnes19 said:


> LUBRICATION!!
> 
> Stripping (dragging your fingers down the teat) is really bad for a goats udder, never do it if you're milking regular, but at this stage I'd say whatever you can do to get more milk (sorry make that 'gunk') out go for it.


 I do agree, it is when it is hard getting out anything with a goat has thick mastitis only. As mentioned don't make a habit of it with goats with no mastitis.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Barnes19 said:


> LUBRICATION!!
> 
> Vaseline, vegetable oil, butter, hand cream, anything ... if you can't milk via the squeeze method, lubricate and try slipping (dragging) your fingers down the teat while pinching. Or hold against your fingers and stroke down against them with the thumb.
> 
> ...


I got one from the sale like that - she had an external puncture on one teat which was grossly swollen. I had to throw her down and sit on her to squeeze it out the first time, I'm sure it hurt like hell. Looked like used motor oil. Luckily it hadn't infected any of the surrounding tissue, stripping it and treating with Today got rid of it although the teat was permanently disfigured.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ive seen a dog with a terrible case of mastitis and it is just horrendous !
Definitely treat that cut daily , keep it sanitized and watch it closely.
Look up mastitis and learn what you can. Check out the pictures and familiarize yourself with it. Best way to learn IMO. If I were you I would buy some surgical gloves , fill with water , poke a hole in a finger and practice , practice , practice , and more practice. It's the only way you are going to learn. Relax , watch TV while trying to do it. If your not so stressed out about it and play around with it , you may just find yourself milking  Good luck honey


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

It's not that I'm stressed tricky it's that I'm frustrated. I watch every brides read everything even watched her do it and yet I'm still not getting anything out. My husband just laughs and said you can do so much make anything yet ya can't milk a goat. He should talk he couldn't and neither could my son or sister. Cause we all tried. Never again do I get a female goat


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sassy, you will get it...it takes practice and for some of us...a little more practice lol..Took me a while ..dont be hard on yourself...one time you will go out and try and findyour self getting it done...:dance:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sassy,you must give yourself credit....you are trying to milk a goat with mastitis for your first time milking!! That makes it MUCH harder!!! I bet if she was not infected,you'd be doing fine!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Know this, a goat with mastitis is the worse example to try to learn on. They are harder to milk.
So don't feel so bad there. 

The goat though, needs someone, that can indeed get the mastitis out, along with treatment. I truly recommend getting
someone that can do this 2x daily, who can get some of the bad out each time. Even if it is a little at a time, especially if you and your family cannot get anything out at all, I recommend hiring someone to do so, even if it is the vet.

I assure you, that goats without mastitis are so much easier.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Hire someone? I wish I could afford that believe me. But between my goats chickens dogs cats and koi fish I am pretty stretched out thin on money. The vet charges 65 dollars just for a house call alone! I will just do what I can. That's all I can do... I feel bad that I simply can't afford hiring anyone ;(


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Maybe the lady down the road would trade for some eggs from your chickens, or something crafty or such in exchange for helping you?? It never hurts to ask, and you may make a new friend.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Chickens aren't laying at this time. They slow up I. The winter months But that was a good idea. Thank you. I'll keep doing what I can maybe some day I'll get the hang of it


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

sassy said:


> Chickens aren't laying at this time. They slow up I. The winter months But that was a good idea. Thank you. I'll keep doing what I can maybe some day I'll get the hang of it


Bummer, where are you located? Our chickens are keeping us well stocked here in Kentucky so I didn't even think about that.

Do you soap, candle make, sew, weave...cook even? If you get to talking with your neighbor, you may very well find something you could trade. It would only be for a short time, once Sassy is cleaned up, she won't need to be milked anymore. And she really does need help to finally get rid of this for good.

Well, anyway, best of luck with her.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Where there is a will there is a way IMO


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm located in upstate New York. Temps are freezing here and the chicks are choosing to stay warm instead of lay eggs lol. Like I said. I will keep trying my best. It's looking better as I keep massaging and trying to milk her


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Can anyone tell me. Can goats eat artichoke leaves?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

In moderation if you cut the barbs off. They can't deal with thorns properly when they are no longer attached to the plants. I wouldn't give the the fuzzy stuff off the heart though, they may choke.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks goat hiker. I made them for Christmas and my goats love lettuce so I thought they'd like the leaves. But nope they didn't like it


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

I got a drip out!!! I am so excited!!! I know it's not much but it was more then I ever did!!!! . The utter is going down. Not as swollen and large as it was Thank god!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome job :fireworks: Good work. :wahoo:

Keep at it


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Woohoo! Way to go!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well done


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Lol. I was so excited I yelled and scared the hell out of her! I had my son Hold her and I told him I have got to do this. Looked up and asked god paleeeese help me. And boom a drip came out.  yahoooooo. Sorry folks I'm just so happy after all this time and trying for so long. Something came out!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Lol...you have a right to be excited. Poor lil goat getting scared...hehe


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That is fantastic!! Now you just wait til she's mastitis free....it'll be like "MmHmm....piece o' cake that milkin' is..." :razz:


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

How do I know when it's all gone? Will it come out clear? Do I have to milk her all the time? And why does she keep filling up with milk? She can't get pregnant cause all my males are fixed


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Any answers?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Regular milk should come out. Because of all the milking, she is producing more. Once she is cleared up, you can work on properly drying her off.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

What infusions are you using with her?


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

What do you mean by infusions?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The stuff you put up into her teat.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

I don't put anything in. I have been massaging her with oil. And milking her. Just getting drips at a time. But the udders are getting smaller and smaller which is amazing to me.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

If she has mastitis, I would be giving her some Today. Milk out as much as possible...infuse her teat with Today. I think it is for 3 days?? And continue massage....I have never done this, but have read aout it...maybe someone who has will pipe in and give exacts on how to do it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Since she doesn't want to milk, I would use Tomorrow.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ahhh, ok...so that's the difference? One is for milkers the other not?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Today should be used when you are milking them. Tomorrow should be used when you are drying them up.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Karen!


----------

